# herbal treatment for asthma



## Paul-M (Jan 12, 2008)

I've always had pretty bad asthma at a certain time of year, just before christmas it normally hits and can be bad enough to stop me training for a few weeks. No western medicine has done anything more than calm it down for an hour or so and then it comes back. Does anyone have any idea about any traditional or herbal medicines that are effective for asthma?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2008)

Paul I do not but if you find one send it my way I need help as well.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 12, 2008)

I seem to recall there being a certain amount of discourse some time ago about a regimen of breathing techniques that promised a long term palliative for asthma.  Perhaps a search of the InterWebs might bring up some answers?

Sadly, however, my missus is asthmatic and is an inveterate slave to her various inhaltors .


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Paul, my wife has a mild to moderate case of asthma and when I was seeing an acupuncturist for a back injury (she was also a DOM) she gave Erica something for her asthma and it helped a great deal.  I'll try to see if she can remember what it was a report back to you.  Best advice I can give for you though is to go see a Doctor of Oriental Medicine and get the goods first hand.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 13, 2008)

The herb Ma huang (Ephedra sinica) is a herb better known as Ephedra used in some Asthma medicine. Ling zhi (Ganoderma lucidem) also known as the Reishi mushroom may work well too. Huang Qi (Astragalus membranaceus) also known as Milk Vetch is another herb. Chen pi (Citrus reticulata) also known as Tangerine or Mandrin orange peel. There are many other herbs and dosage amount depends on the person.

Acupunture treatment depends on the formula here is one such formula:
Lu1 St36 St40 Sp9 Li11 Th5 Cv 17 Pc6 Also Chuan xi-M bw 1a and Ding chuan-m bw 1b
Please do not try this on yourself or anyone else they are an example
for further information on herb usage, contraindication, and dosage amount you should visit someone who deals with that area reason being they will have a better make up of your type for your dis-ease


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2008)

I thought epheda was illegal now a days


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 13, 2008)

[QUOTEI thought epheda was illegal now a days ][/QUOTE] As used for weightloss or as a Thermalgentic. However Last time I checked the ingredients which I would say was 2006 for an OTC inhaler did have it in there and as recently people have been stupid enough to try to use the inhaler for weightloss! This is one reason why I am against supplement shops and market because one day it is legal and people think it is safe and the next illegal and deadly. In the case of herbs it is the herbalist who understands the dosage, the contraindications, and usage of the herbs which is critical in having the correct desired effect.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2008)

Find a qualified TCM person that has training in herbal and go see them and let them do a TCM diagnosis on your wife. Asthma is western and it is the result of whatever the symptoms are and it is the symptoms that decide the treatment. 

I know of one guy in London that is from Beijing University of TCM but that is all I know in the British Isles, I am sure there are more, I just do not know of anyone else.


----------



## Great Mender (Jan 16, 2008)

Bronchia asthma is an allergic pulmonary disease which often attacks in autumn and winter repeatedly. It's pathological characteristics are bronchial spasm, mucous edema, and bronchial obstruction. 

In TCM, it is attributed to the categories of "xiao zheng" (bronchial wheezing), and "chuan zheng" (dyspnea) due to deficiency of the lung, spleen, and kideny and/or invasion of pathogenic wind and cold, improper diet, or exhaustion.

*Auricular Treatment:*
The auricular-therapy treatment techniques that I use (www.earmedicine.us) do not involve acupuncture needles. So, they are safe and can be learned quite easily by anyone. 

Based upon my 15 years of clinical experience, the auricular treatment below is highly effective for asthma. Therefore, I seldom need to "supplement" it with a TCM herbal formula.

Point Selection:
Ear Apex bleeding
Bronchus
Trachea
Lung
Stop Asthma
Sympathetic
Adrenal Gland
Allergic Area
Endocrine

Purpose of the Point Selection:
Sympathetic: relieve spasm of the smooth bronchial muscles.

Lung, Trachea, and Bronchus: These points are selected as corresponding points to strengthen inhalation.

Adrenal Gland, Endocrine, and Allergic Area: relieve allergy and reinforce immunity of the human body.

Stop Asthma: relieve cough and Asthma.

Ear Apex bleeding: relieve inflammation and tranquilizes the mind to relieve Asthma.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 17, 2008)

http://www.earmedicine.us/tr_certificate.php

To me this says alot about your program. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 17, 2008)

One of the most common TCM patent formulas is the Minor Blue Dragon formula, typically prescribed by TCM practitioners for asthma of "cold conformation" characteristics to release the exterior, dispel cold, facilitate lung qi. It generally contains ma-huang. 

However, asthma can also be due to a "heat conformation", treated diffeently with herbs that endeavor to facilitate lung Qi & clear heat from the lungs. Although it also contains mahuang, the servant herbs are different from those in Minor Blue Dragon, so the ultimate effects are different. 

Find a properly trained and licensed oriental medicine practitioner, so they can check your pulses, tongue, etc., and see which (if either) of these would be the most appropriate for you.

D.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 17, 2008)

Great Mender said:


> In TCM, it is attributed to the categories of "xiao zheng" (bronchial wheezing), and "chuan zheng" (dyspnea) due to deficiency of the lung, spleen, and kideny and/or invasion of pathogenic wind and cold, improper diet, or exhaustion..


 
Actually in TCM there can be multiple causes (more than listed) but if left untreated they all lead to lung energy deficiency


----------



## Paul-M (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, I think I'm gonna go to a TCM specialist and I'll post back with what they say.


----------



## Dao (Jan 2, 2009)

You might want to try meditation it is probably the fastest way for an actual cure. Click on the link on my signature (Falun Dafa) . , it is free to learn, best to go to practice site.


----------



## shirobanryunotora (May 28, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I seem to recall there being a certain amount of discourse some time ago about a regimen of breathing techniques that promised a long term palliative for asthma.  Perhaps a search of the InterWebs might bring up some answers?
> 
> Sadly, however, my missus is asthmatic and is an inveterate slave to her various inhaltors .


Hi-from memory, one of the breathing methods is known as the Butekyo? method- remember too that saw an ad for the teaching of this method at one of the adult colleges(known as Tafe colleges in aust)-good luck


----------



## darkmind (Jun 8, 2012)

Although old, I can alos recommend the Buteyko technique, has worked well so far. From having to take meditation three times daily so I could get at least enough air to fall calmly asleep to not needing my inhaler for daily activites in two days. Of course the next progress will take much longer, but I am confident. 
Check out the wikipedia site, there have been actually peer reviewed studies in the West which suggest that Buteyko really works.


----------

